# For those interested



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Seems I mistakenly put 30 N instead of 32 N in my currently at line. Correct position is_ 32 15 21 N 80 44 40 W._

I'd hate to have to do those 2 degrees over again


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Can you see the golf green from your anchorage? It looks like you are right off a green when I checked your position on google earth


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've been following your route on google earth. you really make some descent time getting around


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like your making great time going North, John.

On another note............... and not to hijack your thread, but has anybody noticed how quite it is around here without the Portugese Pirate? I bet there having a grand time. 
Does anybody have any updates?

Any odds on who will be the first to jump ship?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You're right tjk, it's been very quiet here w/o Alex luffing everyone's sails. They were scheduled to leave port yesterday morning - arriving at the south coast in 2 days . . . that is, unless winds (or the crew) died.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I just put in two consecutive allnighters, that will eat up some miles real quick. Took today off though to recuperate  I'll probably do an all day sail to Georgetown, then, if the weather is right, all the way to Beufort, NC. The ICW may be great in bad weather, or if you have a trawler, but I prefer offshore for making time.

I'm about halfway between Skull Creek Marina and Port Royal Sound, in a little group of shoal islands. Three different rivers here, and tidal current, but otherwise, seems a great place for sailing.

_Currently at 32 15 21 N 80 44 40 W_


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi PB, I just used the advice of uspirate and pasted your coordinates into Google Earth. Marvelous this technology! How are you communicating from there?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Great sailing progress John. Why not just keep going and aim for a circumnavigation?  Unless you've seen it all before, or there was a threat of an early and active hurricane season, I'm curious to know why you're in such a rush to get to the Chesapeake though. 

I"ve traveled throughout the Gulf and East Coast for years. But if I was visiting these places for the first time again, exploring the different ports and meeting new people along the way would be hard to resist.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Idiens - I have wireless internet through Verizon Wireless. Can connect anywhere my cellphone can.

TB - Sightseeing is for the trip back down south this fall. Just want to get a bit more north right now, then take my time after that. These first few months are more of a learning curve thing for me, as I figure out a routine, and what works and doesn't work.

Oh, and btw, I saw a True Blue in Fort Lauderdale. Though it was a powerboat, you'll probably like knowing at least it was a pristine Hinckley Picnic boat.

_Currently at 32 15 21 N 80 44 40 W_


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, so stupid noob question here. Is the "currently at" feature something you just paste at the bottom of your post, or is it a setting on the avatar or profile page? Or can you configure your GPS to auto-upload? 

Cheers!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's just something I add. Since it changes, I don't have it in the "signature" section. I just type it out from the GPS display.

_Currently at 32 15 21 N 80 44 40 W_


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Flagship or Old Fort Lane?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey John, the _33 21 55 N 79 16 57 W coordinates according do google earth, puts you in a harbor pub drinking a beer and having chicken wings
_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

PB...nice going John. I expect we'll see you here inside of a week at the rate you're going!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Cam - I'm at Georgetown for tonight. Weather is looking good for running all the way to Beaufort tomorrow or Monday. Mile 765 of the ICW to Mile 402 in less than a week, and that includes a layover day. Plus, I'm sailing, not motoring!

Only bad part is how far in I had to come, just to turn around and go back, but ... hey, it's not like I have anything else to do 

_Currently at 33 21 55 N 79 16 57 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PBzeer said:


> hey, it's not like I have anything else to do
> 
> _Currently at 33 21 55 N 79 16 57 W_


 John, i hate you


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...I assume you're going to go in at Beaufort and avoid Hatteras. 
From there on the ICW you can reach Manteo either by going to Oriental and then down the Nuese River to the Pamlico sound and heading north...sailing if the wind is right....or staying on the ICW up to the Albermarle Sound and taking a hard right (East) which is a bit less direct. 
We have a bunch of company over the next week but I will certainly find time for ya and a few cold ones if you make it this way. 
Town Dock here is free for 24-hrs (or so) w/o electric and of course the marina has power. 
If you're in a rush to get north, we can catch ya on the re-bound. 
Either way....you're making great progress and I'll be you are really feeling a whole lot more comfortable on Aria than just a few weeks ago! 
It is a pretty long run from G'town into Beaufort singlehanded so rest up...you've been pushing yourself pretty hard!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry BJ (grin)

Cam - I'll probaby stop in Oriental, then start taking my time and start doing some sightseeing. So don't look for me up that way till week after. I'm not only more comfortable with Aria, but with myself as well. Finally starting to settle into a routine, now that I'm not spending so many nights in marinas.

G'town to the Beaufort Inlet looks like around 170 nm if I hold on course, but, wind being what it is, that probably won't happen. Plus the stretch from off of Cape Fear to Beaufort is fairly shallow, so no big boats. Makes catching a few zzzz's a lot easier.

_Currently at 33 21 55 N 79 16 57 W_


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

John,
Isn't it amazing how important a routine becomes at sea?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Many people seem to compare routine to being in a rut. For myself, by having a routine for the day to day, necessary activities, it allows me more freedom for those things outside of the day to day things.

_Currently at 33 21 55 N 79 16 57 W_


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Aria was nicely tied up to the Oriental town dock this morning. I stopped by but you must have been out and about John. Sorry I missed you. I dropped back by at lunch and you had already departed. I have Whampoa hauled for painting in one of the Oriental yards.

Have a safe journey northward.

Regards, John


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well you are certainly having a good time by the looks of things. Enjoy. Those of us still landlocked are turning greener by the day. Seriously envious.

Cheers mate


----------

